# USB not recognized



## zhakrin (Sep 30, 2011)

Sometimes when I connect my phone to my laptop with the USB cable it does not recognize the SD card storage. Depending on whether I have USB debugging checked it might see the phone hard drive itself with the bootloader but not the SD card. I've noticed this occasionally but I've flashed so many ROMs that I don't recall whether it was specific to any particular one or just a random occurrence. Is there a setting I'm not aware of or is there something I need to do?

Thanks.


----------



## zhakrin (Sep 30, 2011)

I've also noticed that it says it's safe to remove my SD card. Does this mean it unmounts my SD card? Why would it do that and what can I do to stop it?


----------

